# Comment Spammers



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 27, 2020)

Please report these. We have been hit by two of them in the last 2 days. 

Also, you are able to delete the comments, click the small square in top right and scroll down to the bottom of the comments to delete.


----------



## pepperhead212 (Jan 27, 2020)

I didn't get any spam messages, but I got 2 similar spam emails a couple of days ago, which had discusscooking in the message, which was selling something.  I reported as spam, and deleted.  I went to see if it was in trash, but it has been totally deleted.


----------



## cookieee (Jan 27, 2020)

pepperhead212 said:


> I didn't get any spam messages, but I got 2 similar spam emails a couple of days ago, which had discusscooking in the message, which was selling something.  I reported as spam, and deleted.  I went to see if it was in trash, but it has been totally deleted.



I did also, glad they weren't real.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 27, 2020)

I saved the two I got, in case tech sup here wanted to seem them.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 27, 2020)

Yeah, I got two also. for some pizza gift card or something like that.
Deleted them


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 27, 2020)

They are getting your home email from your User CP page, you are able to hide this on your User CP page. Mark your email address as hidden from members. There is nothing I can do about home email except Ban them from here ASAP. They are hitting in the afternoon and are from an African IP.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 27, 2020)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> They are getting your home email from your User CP page, you are able to hide this on your User CP page. Mark your email address as hidden from members. There is nothing I can do about home email except Ban them from here ASAP. They are hitting in the afternoon and are from an African IP.



So, you had to ban some new members? I don't really want to prevent members from contacting me by email. In the nearly 10 years that I have been a member, this is the first time this has happened.

Edit, I just saw the answer in your reply in Petty Vents.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 27, 2020)

I think I average 9-10 Spammers banned per week, most of them you guys never see.  Now I am off to bed, keep the Spammers company while I'm gone


----------



## taxlady (Jan 27, 2020)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I think I average 9-10 Spammers banned per week, most of them you guys never see.  Now I am off to bed, keep the Spammers company while I'm gone



Well, the ones who post comment spam, I report if I see. I know how you find them. I'm curious how you found out about the ones who were using DC's system to send email.


----------



## caseydog (Jan 28, 2020)

taxlady said:


> So, you had to ban some new members? *I don't really want to prevent members from contacting me by email.* In the nearly 10 years that I have been a member, this is the first time this has happened.
> 
> Edit, I just saw the answer in your reply in Petty Vents.



It is really safer to just share your email address with individual DC members, one at a time via PM, on a "need to know" basis. 

CD


----------



## Just Cooking (Jan 28, 2020)

My email addy is open to members.. I've have some good conversations with people from DC..

This is the first spam from a DC address.. I hope it doesn't become a thing.. I don't mind being accessible to valid members..

Ross


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 28, 2020)

taxlady said:


> Well, the ones who post comment spam, I report if I see. I know how you find them. I'm curious how you found out about the ones who were using DC's system to send email.



I found out because that's how the Spammer contacted Ross and he mentioned it.  Otherwise I would never know.  I may be an Admin, but I'm just here for the easy stuff, don't understand what happens behind the "behind
 the scenes". I'm much better at understanding Nursing Care...


----------



## taxlady (Jan 28, 2020)

caseydog said:


> It is really safer to just share your email address with individual DC members, one at a time via PM, on a "need to know" basis.
> 
> CD



DC doesn't give anyone my email address. They forward a message from a member, as an email. If DC was giving out my email addy to anyone who is a member, I wouldn't give that permission.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 28, 2020)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I found out because that's how the Spammer contacted Ross and he mentioned it.  Otherwise I would never know.  I may be an Admin, but I'm just here for the easy stuff, don't understand what happens behind the "behind
> the scenes". I'm much better at understanding Nursing Care...



Yeah, I eventually figured it out.


----------

